# Photos on the Kindle Board



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Are all the cute little photos I see on everyone's profiles personal photos? Like your's for instance Leslie of the Amazon Kindle FAQ cover and I've seen animals. authors, etc?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda,

They're linked to pictures on another server. Mine's Mark Twain.

If you, or anybody else, would like me to host a photo on my server just send it to me by email and I'll send the link back.

Jeff


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I uploaded mine from my personal photos.

Ann


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is just me.  It just occured to me that it's probably not that safe, but I trust my fellow kindlers!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, the world of avatars! People get very creative. I love that one of Mark Twain, Jeff. I might change mine and put Sir Sterndale Bennett, since that's the name of my Kindle!

Linda, if you go to your profile, it will give you an option to upload a photo (from your computer) to use as an avatar. So if you have picture of yourself, your cat, your dog, your car or whatever, you can use that.

If you get a picture from the Internet, right click to save it to your computer, then upload as an avatar.

Putting pictures in messages is a slightly different process. In the forum hints section, Harvey has instructions on what to do.

Leslie


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Shows how much I know.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

You guys motivated me to find something a bit different...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

One thing you might notice, Linda, is that when you change your avatar, it changes everywhere....all your previous postings as well as any new ones.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Now to really show how computer unsavy ( is that a word?) I am, what is an avatar? No laughing guys!   And no I don't have have a digital camera either but I DO want a cute picture. Help me ya'll!


Linda


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Now to really show how computer unsavy ( is that a word?) I am, what is an avatar? No laughing guys!  And no I don't have have a digital camera either but I DO want a cute picture. Help me ya'll!
> 
> Linda


An avatar is generally just meant as a "virtual representation" of yourself. On this board it's the pictures underneath people's names.

Characters in online games (like World of Warcraft) can be considered avatars as well. The Mii from the Nintendo Wii is an avatar because it's your representation of you on other Wii's, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Avatar is that cute little pic on the left side of a post under the name of the poster. Almost any pic you can find online can be saved to your computer and then be uploaded to use as your avatar. (Just check site for copyright warnings before doing so.) To save a pic from online, right click on it and choose save image as..., then choose a place on your computer where you will easily find it, such as Desktop.  Click save. Then, in your profile here on the board, upload it and use as your avatar.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I learned something new today.

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks guys, I learned something new today.
> 
> Linda


But you still don't have an avatar! 

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO I have an avatar!! I am so excited I could do that. I have very, very basic computer skills. Never could have done it without my Kindle buddies.  

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO I have an avatar!! I am so excited I could do that. I have very, very basic computer skills. Never could have done it without my Kindle buddies.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


And it's a pretty one, too! Good job...


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

And your avatar is beautiful, Linda.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Baba (cush) thinks his avatar is happier then mine.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is my dog. My study dog. Isn't he cute?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

mine is just me also, I do wish they were a tad bigger though it would be nice to see faces a little clearer


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is only a reflection of my id. My ego is too big to be constrained within a tiny avatar.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is a picture of my Kaylee Kindle (dressed in a Midnight Garden skin). I might try for a better picture though. I just cropped and re-sized one I took to demonstrate the look to others interested in purchasing a Kindle skin.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Are all the cute little photos I see on everyone's profiles personal photos? Like your's for instance Leslie of the Amazon Kindle FAQ cover and I've seen animals. authors, etc?


Mine is my dog, Ripley. She's a good hound.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My first avatar was a picture of me attending a meeting of my cigar club known as the Village Idiots. The current one is a picture of a drunk lying in the gutter drinking from a jerobam-sized wine bottle. I'm a fan of vice and excess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Way to go, Linda. Great Job!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Tenix what would we do without you? You crack me up, love your sense of humor.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

(Blush) Thank you, Linda.

(Now for the Joe Peschi impersonation) "Oh do I amuuuse youze? You tink I'm funny? Like a clown? Is dat wad youze tink"


----------

